# To worry or not to worry...



## Rocky18! (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm so disappointed in my 16 month old male shepherd. Since he was 4 months old, we attended dog parks (almost every evening) as was recommended by our trainer (K9 Police Officer). He has also been through multiple training classes and has done well. He has definitely been a fantastic, friendly dog that has gotten along with all dogs/cats/humans. Two weeks ago today, I had no choice but to get him neutered/umbilical hernia removed (he was supposed to be neutered at 6 months as per contract). Anyways, we went to the dog park last night and he was very irritable towards some of the other dogs, and it was dogs that he always played with! He didn't bite any of them, but there was teeth showing on both dogs, and the other dog he kind of went to nip at the back (just scared the dog as he didn't even touch him). I'm devastated and I'm thinking that maybe it was too soon to go back to the park as it was only 13 days post surgery (his neutered area seemed to be healed but his umbilical area was still a little scabby, but he didn't seem to be in pain by it). Maybe his hormones are unbalanced for now? Maybe he was sore and they sniffed his area? I don't know. If you have any insight, please let me know.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Give it another week and try again.And be aware that many Gsds reach a point as they mature where they don't need or desire interaction with any person or dog outside of their own family.Talk to your trainer about that.


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Rocky18! said:


> I'm thinking that maybe it was too soon to go back to the park as it was only 13 days post surgery (his neutered area seemed to be healed but his umbilical area was still a little scabby, but he didn't seem to be in pain by it).


You may be right regarding too short a time after surgery. The hernia part of this can cause discomfort for several weeks more. It did in one of mine. We just let her play on her own terms and kept it slow until she felt better.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah I agree it's possible he may be crabby and more defensive as he is not feeling himself. It sounds like it takes time to heal.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My GSDs outgrew the dog park long before they were 16 months. They were more interested in playing with me and got annoyed by nosy park dogs. When I saw that I stopped going.


----------



## Rocky18! (Mar 3, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> My GSDs outgrew the dog park long before they were 16 months. They were more interested in playing with me and got annoyed by nosy park dogs. When I saw that I stopped going.



That's interesting! I live in an area with a lot of GSDs and they all go to the dog parks! I only have one right now, but i was trying to keep him swell socialized so we could add a second!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Rocky18! said:


> That's interesting! I live in an area with a lot of GSDs and they all go to the dog parks! I only have one right now, but i was trying to keep him swell socialized so we could add a second!


His dog park experience has little to do with how well he will accept a second dog later on. I would skip the dog park. "Everyone goes to dog parks" doesn't mean they are a good idea.


----------



## Rocky18! (Mar 3, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> Rocky18! said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting! I live in an area with a lot of GSDs and they all go to the dog parks! I only have one right now, but i was trying to keep him swell socialized so we could add a second!
> ...


That's good information to know! He's my first shepherd so I'm still learning.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Rocky18! said:


> That's good information to know! He's my first shepherd so I'm still learning.


It remind me of teens saying "Everyone else's parents let them _____." It doesn't mean it's right. You are doing the right thing, researching and asking questions. You will make good choices for your dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am thinking the opposite, it has been to long since he was there. It was a pretty continuous thing then it wasn't. I noticed something similar with Robyn at that age and I realized I hadn't brought her into that environment for a while. Once I realized that we got back on track, but it really never goes back to being exactly how it was. You might get him to the point where he is neutral but he might never play with them like he used to.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

going to the dog park can make it much more difficult to add another dog later on. The chances of developing issues from dog parks are a lot higher than learning to get along well with other dogs. I'd honestly reconsider working with any trainer that DID recommend them.

Dog Expert Witness

Leerburg | Dog Parks: Why They Are A Bad Idea

Leerburg On Demand | The Problem with Dog Parks


----------

